# Catawba



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Somebody’s venturing out.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Wonder how thick the ice is


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, there balls are so big they must be able to use them for flotation devices. I'm a bit shocked that there is that much ice out there already, but good ice would certainly be great news.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't see them anymore. not sure if thats good or bad...


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

johnboy111711 said:


> I don't see them anymore. not sure if thats good or bad...


I second that 😅


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I see they are out in front of the put in bay cam


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

They were there a little over an hour and ventured east out of camera site


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks like an Eskimo hub set up at the far right edge of the camera view right now. Doesn't look like they wanted to venture out on to the rough ice.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I think he just caught a walleye?


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope no one ventures out Friday or Sat with the stiff SSW winds that is forecasted!


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

ditchdigger said:


> I hope no one ventures out Friday or Sat with the stiff SSW winds that is forecasted!


Exactly!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Looking Good. Next week for sure


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

The upcoming winds are going to put a hurting on the lake ice


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for turning me onto these cameras! What a view! i just snagged this one from the put in bay harbor cam.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have only ice fished Lake erie one time in the 70s. I am a ice novice, but I would like to do it again before I get too old. So I'm going to watch this thread and if it gets good and safe I may make a trip up and try my luck again. If anyone would like to help out an ice novice, it would be appreciated. I want to be sure it's safe and at least some fish action happening, because it's a 4 hr drive for me. Right now it's just a wish list thing, but I'm interested. Of course I have to get a free day away from working.


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

The infamous 911 crack has opened up this morning. I hope all that venture west of that lead to keep an eye to the wind direction.









Lake Erie Webcams | Ohio’s Lake Erie Shores & Islands


The scenery looks so much better in person, but if you’re at your desk looking on a computer, we understand. Don’t worry, the lake’s not going anywhere.



www.shoresandislands.com


----------



## AKAbigchief (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes it has and getting wider by the minute.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Duuber said:


> The infamous 911 crack has opened up this morning. I hope all that venture west of that lead to keep an eye to the wind direction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This might actually be good. With these SW winds over the weekend, maybe that busted up pack ice will blow out, and with the frigid temps all next week, we'll get some nice smooth clear ice to setup for easy travel. Can't wait to see how it all shakes out! And don't forget, if we can fish into March, the 4 fish limit was removed so it's 6 year round now.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Did they stop all shipping traffic? Until that happens, there will always be room for that ice to move.


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

BFG said:


> Did they stop all shipping traffic? Until that happens, there will always be room for that ice to move.


Here is a nice real time marine traffic map that shows ship transponder location.
Looks like ships at Toledo and the Detroit River.




__





MarineTraffic: Global Ship Tracking Intelligence | AIS Marine Traffic


MarineTraffic Live Ships Map. Discover information and vessel positions for vessels around the world. Search the MarineTraffic ships database of more than 550000 active and decommissioned vessels. Search for popular ships globally. Find locations of ports and ships using the near Real Time ships...



 www.marinetraffic.com


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I don’t think so. They showed a tug pushing a ship up the Cuyahoga River through the ice yesterday on the news this morning. 
There was also an ice breaker on the St Clair River yesterday also. I realize that is on the other side of LSC but indicative of the shipping season is not yet over.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

This is the the satellite of the Western Basin as of 02/03/21. Lots of open water out there. This view should start changing by Saturday and Sunday i would guess.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

It’s all on its way to Canada today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceFission (Jan 30, 2014)

Southernsaug said:


> I have only ice fished Lake erie one time in the 70s. I am a ice novice, but I would like to do it again before I get too old. So I'm going to watch this thread and if it gets good and safe I may make a trip up and try my luck again. If anyone would like to help out an ice novice, it would be appreciated. I want to be sure it's safe and at least some fish action happening, because it's a 4 hr drive for me. Right now it's just a wish list thing, but I'm interested. Of course I have to get a free day away from working.


Best advice is to get in contact with a reputable guide. Safety first, fish is a bonus. Whether I catch em or not, I'm not in the office; but I wouldn't do it without a guide unless you are experienced. Way more to it than what lure to use.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

IceFission said:


> Best advice is to get in contact with a reputable guide. Safety first, fish is a bonus. Whether I catch em or not, I'm not in the office; but I wouldn't do it without a guide unless you are experienced. Way more to it than what lure to use.


Thanks for the advice. I wouldn't try it on my own without someone I trusted, knowing it was safe advising me, that's why I asked for input.


----------



## Duuber (Feb 4, 2011)

yrick82 said:


> It’s all on its way to Canada today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mother Nature can be kind and with the south wind today may have saved a repeat of a bunch of fisherman having to be saved. Everybody is anxious to get after the Erie Gold amd could have been caught up in the desire to go fishing.
Just a friendly reminder how quick it can happen on the big water.








Over 40 ice fishermen rescued after ice floe breaks off in Lake Erie


"It happened really fast," one fisherman told the Toledo Blade. "Thank God the Coast Guard was here for us."




www.nbcnews.com


----------

